# Labdát szerzett (football)



## cisarro

Hi people 

I'm reading a text about a Hungarian footballer but I'm not sure how to translate "labdát szerzett"; I'm not sure if it means that the player "snatched the ball 28 times" or he lost the ball 28 times. This is the context:

"Hidegkutival ellentétben Bozsik nem a társaktól, hanem az ellenféltől kapta a labdákat. Társai csak 20-szor játszották meg, emellett a meccsen *28 labdát szerzett*, és 12-szer szerelte eredményesen az ellenfelét."

Thank you in advance


----------



## Zsanna

Hello cisarro,

It surely means to obtain/get the ball (_szerez_ is quite a good equivalent of _get_ here) although it is only people with more knowledge of football who could tell how, exactly. (But I think _snatch_ is probably not the right translation, it would be more _szerel_ in Hungarian appearing as "szerelte" in the last part of the quotation, in the past tense.)


----------



## cisarro

Hello Zsanna:

Your answer helps me very much


----------

